# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Try Dx ICE Game Engine DEMO Suite

## DracullSoft

I made a small Demo Suite - hope you like it. 
Feedback would be great  :Alien Frog: 

 18 Demo's (Build from the SDK) Requires DirectX9c aug 2009 Runs on XP, Vista and Windows7 12 MB zip file

 Dx9 ICE Game Engine Demo Suite



Dx ICE is a Free 2D+ Game Engine nearly all the sample in this demo are included in the SDK with source code. (some VB6 and some VB.net 2008)

Read more and Download from http://gamedev.digiapp.com
Cheers

Edit: I noticed music (midi) playback in some of the demos can fail on windows 7 since the quartz.dll is missing. Alternative music playback is available in the engine's IceSound interface.
Also registrer the Dx Ice DLL or start the demo exe in administrative mode (it will attempt to register the dll itself)
Edit: updated to v180 and fixed the midi problem and isomap rendering - also the Iso Game example has been extended with more functions such as altitude map render and path finding.

----------


## DracullSoft

Anyone had any sort of luck trying this little thing out ? .. :Confused: 

Feel free to drop a line  :wave:

----------


## DracullSoft

Updated to use DirectX 9 aug 2009 (v42) and DxICE game engine v180

----------

